# Bangle and Pendant



## rvanbeek (Apr 26, 2015)

Finished these this week end. @BarnickCustomCalls Derek thanks for the Box elder. Thought you might want to see the finished project

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh yeah that's what I'm screaming. Very cool.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2015)

Pretty looking jewelry right there !


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 26, 2015)

Those are very pretty. Nice work, Rich!


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 26, 2015)

Those look great. That sure didn't take you long cut into those pieces


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow that's very cool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2015)

Holy crap Rich. Those are just awesome. I don know a woman out there that wouldn't be proud to wear those


----------



## rvanbeek (Apr 27, 2015)

Derek... These are the first of many that will come out of those boxes....


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice! The colors are striking! Chuck


----------

